# leaking 2011 f150 5.0 heads up



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Just wanted to give all ya'll a heads up. My 7 mos old 2011 f150 5.0 w/7000 miles is leaking tranny fluid from between the engine and the transmission. Took it to the dealership, they said bring it back Wednesday because they have 4 in front of mine with the same issue. I said alright, i'll have it here Wednesday morning now where the heck is the dip stick so i can check the fluid cause I couldn't find it. "Sir, it's a sealed unit and you cant check or add fluid" :headknock. Anybody driving one, just keep checking it. first it was the silverado drinking oil, now i got a f150 pee'n trans fluid. sure would hate to see what a dodge would be doin.:biggrin: when they get it fixed i'll let ya'll know what it is. if this is how it's gonna be i may be in the market for a new SUV more sooner then later.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

That's not good. If I got another f150 I was leaning toward the 5.0. I don't want a turbo unless I have to get one.


----------



## spankbomb (Feb 14, 2012)

Interested on this. 6 speed auto? I have 48K on mine, 23K with a trailer of some type and the only issue I have had was on the transfer case/rear driveshaft.

Is yours 4x4?


----------



## rossn2 (Oct 18, 2010)

crawl up under truck on passenger side. there's a nut/plug on ride side of tranny to take off to check fluid level...if memory serves! I think it talks about it in the owner's manual...


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Its a 2wd fx2 w/6spd auto. After some research it is a problem they are aware of on trucks built between 4/15/11 and 6/8/11. My build date is 5/23/11. It also seems they have some people getting their trucks back in two days and some are taking 3 weeks.


----------



## spankbomb (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah, thanks for the info. My truck was Jan. 2011 production.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

My new 2011 F250 "sprung" a transmission leak also except it was from the tail shaft seal and was at 20000 miles. And as you said, the dealer we bought from was also booked for 3 weeks with transmission repairs on newbie vehicles.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

My 09 had the same issue. Walked out to the driveway one day and saw the pink fluid dripping. Dealer fixed that and numerous other issues and I finally had enough. Back to Chevy now...


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

They knocked it out pretty quick I thought. We dropped it off Tuesday around lunch and they had the tranny done yesterday, then they knocked all the other issues out today by lunch. If anybody has the same tranny issue, it is TSB 11-8-4. My wife wasnt happy with them since they couldn't get her into an exploder, but i am since i figured it would take them at least another day.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like some good customer service!

I wonder if these blown/leaking trannys are the result of even the slightest pressure buildup if it's truly a "sealed" system. Surely it's got a breather, but if that were to get clogged or obstructed in any way, trapped moisture or air could potentially cause a seal to blow (a penguin - sorry couldn't resist). 

Did they say what is the root of these seal failures?


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

They didnt say. The service guy didnt even know they had replaced the pump. as far as i can tell, ford got a bad batch of the pumps that were either not machined to spec or the o rings/gaskets were bad, and the rest is history. Lotta people are mad about it because they kept selling the trucks knowing there was a problem and not getting it fixed before they sold them. It has left a few folks stranded a long ways from home. I think mine was about to blow out the rest of the way since it was to the point it was dropping a pie pan sized puddle every time it was parked. I thought it was my 71' doing it since it gets pulled out and in the same spot i park and i know it has a leak, just never expected it from the new one.


----------

